# ZooFonics: Looking for DJs and Musicians.



## Occoris (Jul 3, 2008)

http://zoofonics.lupinia.us/

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/ZooFonics

We finally got the website up today, but it's taking a long time to get everything else together.

If you're interested in Spinning or having your music played, give me a shout via PM or email-

zoofonics@lupinia.us

We suggest that anybody who wants their music played sign up with BMI or ASCAP- we'll be submitting License requests for Internet streams from them, to begin with- BMI is apparently free to sign up with, ASCAP has a 25 dollar processing fee, and both help you get some money for your work; and to protect yourself from pirates and things. That and it'll cost less overall for me to JUST pay for the licenses. It's a win-win, really.

We want furry musicians, and furry bands, but we understand that not all furries can have all furry bands, so we have no problem with bands or groups containing only one furry- but the rest of the band has to be okay with it.

We're aiming to have Live DJs but are well aware that this is a pretty Long shot- if you're interested in DJing, just shoot me a PM or Email.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds good, may try it in the future.

Do you take Beat Tape (instrumental) Hip Hop?


----------

